# Post your rear wing"E46" pics here...



## 66164321 (Nov 19, 2002)

Post your rear wing"E46" 
What kind of rear wing you guys put on for E46.....
I'm thinking to put rear wing but, I don¡¦t know which kind wing is good la....


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

There's a good link to some Here.

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*coupé or sedan?*

tis is Oem bmw wing sedan


----------



## 66164321 (Nov 19, 2002)

*Finally install Big ACS 3-piece*

My new wing


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Finally install Big ACS 3-piece*



66164321 said:


> *My new wing  *


Sharp!


----------

